# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  What is the most popular frog on the Frog Forum.

## Kurt

Not to long ago the question was asked, what are your favorite frogs? That got me thinking of what frog might be the most popular. So here is a poll to find out. There will be three polls, toads, treefrogs, and frogs. The top scorers will then be put into a forth poll in a week or two. 

So without further ado, here is the first poll.

----------


## Tom

Thanks for making my questing a little more refined, how do you make polls?

----------


## John Clare

There's an option when you start a new thread, at the bottom, to make a poll along with it.  Regarding Kurt's list, that seems like the toad list, not the frog list.

----------


## Tom

he made four.

----------


## John Clare

The title threw me off.

----------

